# Insurance [again[



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Chaps, What are the latest quotes for insurance anyone is getting at the moment?. Just been quoted £1400 for new car, im 44 with virtual perfect history, regards, SIMON.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

try competition car insurance , a link can be found on the CATdriving training website ...click on CAT recommends then on isurance ..
good luck .


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Hi Chaps, What are the latest quotes for insurance anyone is getting at the moment?. Just been quoted £1400 for new car, im 44 with virtual perfect history, regards, SIMON.


Your more than welcome to PM me your contact number and I will call you and take some details.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Best i managed was with Elephant at £948. 40yrs with 9yr NCB & clean license.


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Fellas,
Dan, will give you a call tomorrow, thankyou, regards, SIMON.


----------



## turbolyle (Apr 25, 2009)

im 24 and my work pay for mine hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

turbolyle said:


> im 24 and my work pay for mine hope that makes you feel better.


Fuel prices.

U MAD.

:GrowUp:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

HSimon said:


> Thanks Fellas,
> Dan, will give you a call tomorrow, thankyou, regards, SIMON.


Nice speaking to you Simon..

Hope the quote helps..:thumbsup:


----------



## thescotsman (Sep 15, 2008)

Trade policy all the way!!


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

thescotsman said:


> Trade policy all the way!!


A trade policy is good if your trading..

Insurance companies will have issues paying out a claim if you have a traders policy but not actually trading.

You can get a multi car policy from various companies but this is different to a traders policy.

If you have an occupation not linked to buying/selling cars or motor mechanic then a motor trade is not the way to go..

Dan 
A-Plan


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice speaking to you Simon..
> 
> Hope the quote helps..:thumbsup:


Hi Dan,
To all the chaps following this discussion, i have to say Dan, has given me the best quote for a new GT-R, by a few hundred quid. All i need to do now is go out and buy one, regards, SIMON.


----------

